# Doe "Faints" While Breeding



## D_Mom549 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a young French Angora doe that I put in for her first breeding, and when my buck mounted her and started doing his thing, she fell over on her side. It was the same movement that a buck does when he successfully breeds. She did it twice. The second time she laid there for a few moments before getting up. She is fine otherwise and appears very receptive. I have never had a doe do this before! Has anyone else? It seems very strange to me. Thanks!


----------



## D_Mom549 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong section. Sorry! I'm not sure how to get it moved.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jan 26, 2014)

This topic will work, most of the rabbit raisers tend to read all the posts in rabbits.  I have had that happen(sort of) the last time I bred one of my does, but I don't know if the doe fell over or if it was just because the buck had a very good grip on her when he did his normal fall over.  This is the first time I had seen this but when they were both laying on their side I could see that he had a death grip on her for probably 3 or 4 seconds before he let go.  I can't say for sure but I think as soon as he loosened his grip she got right up.  Maybe this is not what you mean if she fell over and he didn't but that's my only experience so thought I would reply.  If not, hopefully someone else will respond with experience on this.


----------



## stonygarden (Jan 28, 2014)

I am very new at raising rabbits.  I just bred on of my does to my buck for the first time the other day and out of the 3 times they bred, the doe fell over with the buck twice.  I attributed it to the buck's death grip on her.  The first time he didn't grip her as tight.


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 1, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it!  As long as she resumes normal behavior post-mating, it doesn't sound like there's anything out of the ordinary!  I've been at this a while.


----------



## Petty (Mar 27, 2014)

Not seen this before. Or was it the buck dragging her down with him.


----------

